# Gyeon Bathe vs Bathe+



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

My Wolfs Chemicals White Satin shampoo has finally run out and as it looks like it's no longer being sold in the UK I'm after a new shampoo and was thinking about giving Gyeon Bathe a go.

Generally I'm not a big fan of using shampoos with protection additives as I prefer to add protection afterwards via a QD in between waxes but has anyone tried both Bathe and Bathe+ and what do you think?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi bathe smells better but is not as slick from personal use.The bathe plus has si02 added,which adds great finish beading but it stinks of glue.
I personally prefer adams shampoo


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Here's some ideas for shampoo's http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239

Haven't used Gyeon yet, but it'll be coming up soon.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I find Bathe very slick. It's a great shampoo. Bathe+ contains Si02 so doesn't sud up like normal shampoos but it does add some protection if you need a top up now and then. Both are very good shampoo though IMO.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> I find Bathe very slick. It's a great shampoo. *Bathe+ contains Si02 so doesn't sud up like normal shampoos* but it does add some protection if you need a top up now and then. Both are very good shampoo though IMO.


This was my main concern, I like suds 

I think I'll try something else, maybe Garry Deans The Perfect Soap, shame about Wolfs Chemicals though, WS was my go to shampoo for years.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Good question - I've been wondering the same thing. I use Gyeon Q2M Bathe and I love it, it cleans really well, smells alright and suds up nicely. I chose not to go for Bathe+ as I like to go round mine with CSP Wax Spritzer (if you've not seen it, its a gloss enhancing spray which beads the water, then you rinse. I guess similar to what Gyeon offer) and then Zaino Z-6 and sometimes Z-8 afterwards for extra gloss and protection. For me, I am happy to continue using Bathe and then apply my QD.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I actually bought both when I first got into detailing. I really like Bathe as a pure shampoo, does all the things you want (suds up well, slick, etc). 

Bathe+ is weird to use as a shampoo (despite lack of suds it does clean well though) - but it does add something to the finish. To be honest, I found it easier to wash with a normal shampoo, rinse off the suds then use a wet, plush MF with a couple of squirts of Bathe+ on to wipe it all over the surface. Dwell a few mins, rinse again then dry (which can be mostly achieved by sheeting given the effect that Bathe+ has on the paint). I suspect it all works better if you already have an Si based LSP on the car.


----------



## kitkat (Jan 11, 2017)

steelghost said:


> ...use a wet, plush MF with a couple of squirts of Bathe+ on to wipe it all over the surface. Dwell a few mins, rinse again then dry...


That's how i use it but with a mitt
I've just got Bathe+ as a last stage on a sealed car, it seems to work quite well as a top up. I don't know how it would go on wax though
I've seen it suggested that Bathe+ can be foamed which would seem like a good idea but i wonder what it would dilute down to if you did that and therefore the effectiveness of it. Somthing to test:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not used the + but normal Bathe is my favourite shampoo. Super slick and gets better the more into the wash you get. I've started to put a few drops direct onto the pad as I go along which makes it even slicker again


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Gyeon bathe as my go to winter shampoo, it is a pure shampoo which contains no gloss enhancing oils, polymers or waxes but whats great about it is it has mild cleaning agents and I find it very slick and slippery to use while I wash my car. I think it's great to use on surfaces protected by other waxes and sealants.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Wolf's white satin still available in the Uk
Found some on Amazon & eBay

If its going to be hard to get me thinks I'll stock up
Still one of my fave shampoo's :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive only ever used Bathe+. Works ok as normal shampoo but even better for protection if after washing (even normal other brand of shampoo) you apply it directly to a mitt and wipe the panel and rinse off. Make sure you rinse off well and avoid doing when the sun is on the car in summer. As a normal shampoo in the more warmer months we have if im doing the whole car i either wash it off after ive done down after ive done down to the windows, or a side. Other option is to use the PW to mist the car keeping it wet till you wash it all off. Ive recently used it on three cars, two which are due a good refesh in the spring and one that had zero protection on it and they came out great whether it was in the shampoo or applied direct.


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

I used Bathe + for the first time today, and I have fallen in love with the stuff! the post wash beading effect is just insane!

I find it to be adequately slick, its slick in a different kind of way (not like a normal shampoo) PB Slick & Suds for example. I'm guessing it's the SiO2 that makes it feel different.

The only downside is it doesn't produce suds, as some have suggested I may go down the route of using a high lubricity shampoo first then using bathe+ post wash, however using bathe + diluted 500:1 in a bucket provided a very slick 'just sealed' finish on an unprotected car.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

As above, I've recently started using Bathe+ and it's quickly become my favourite shampoo to use. 
I must be in the minority in that I find it suds really well! Not massive bubbles with a traditional shampoo but has plenty of suds and they hang around in the bucket for longer than any other shampoo I've used. I used 20ml in a 15L bucket. 

I've used it to wash waxed (AW Desirable) and coated (Nanolex Si3D) cars and it works well on both.

Interested to try regular Bathe but for the time being, I'm more than happy with the results of Bathe+


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Used Bathe+ as my wifes motor is protected with MOHS+, also have Gyeon Bath - I have to be honest prefer Bathe the cleaning power is really good and last forever - The Bathe+ lasted me about a year and when I ran out I wont replace it just sticking with Bathe.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Adams shampoo all day every day! Best one I've used!


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Gyeon Bathe is my go to shampoo. Cleans great, suds great, super slick and smell is so mild, it never gets to offensive after a prolonged use ( like some of the shampoos do). Still have not used anything better.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Ill agree with all comments so far, Both for me are excellent! I tend to use Bathe to wash with, very lubricated, very susdy, cleans brilliantly....etc etc. The follow it up with a small amount of Bathe+ neat on the wet wash pad at the very end.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Which one of the Fireball shampoos is Bathe? Gyeon over here is pricey, but FIreball is really well priced.


----------

